

Ask HN: Projects/resources to learn more about networking? - uplinkq

I&#x27;m about 3&#x2F;4 done with a networking course I&#x27;m currently taking at my local college for the summer, which covers most of the material you need to know for the CCNA. I&#x27;m really enjoying the course and have learned a lot of stuff about the OSI model, IP addressing, static and dynamic routing, WAN links, VLANs, spanning tree, all kinds of stuff. Today I just finished another module where I learned about IP addressing services like DHCP and NAT.<p>I would like to use my programming experience to create a project that uses some of the knowledge I&#x27;ve learned so far. I was thinking about creating my own software router (emulator or something, not sure if that&#x27;s too ambitious of a goal though) or maybe a simple VPN, or something interesting that I can have fun developing.<p>Does anyone know of any resources to point me in this direction?
======
lifeguard
An Introduction to Computer Networks

Stanford Univ CS144 Fall 2012

[http://f12.class2go.stanford.edu/networking/Fall2012/](http://f12.class2go.stanford.edu/networking/Fall2012/)

Textbook; Week 1, 2 + 3, and 4:

[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzej-5E4W_jKa0VJY0h6Z3NaVjQ/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzej-5E4W_jKa0VJY0h6Z3NaVjQ/edit?usp=sharing)

[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzej-5E4W_jKalVWR1FJMFVZY3c/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzej-5E4W_jKalVWR1FJMFVZY3c/edit?usp=sharing)

[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzej-5E4W_jKV1FRTzVVQnJCdXM/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzej-5E4W_jKV1FRTzVVQnJCdXM/edit?usp=sharing)

------
akasza
Coursera has a good class on networking.
[https://www.coursera.org/course/comnetworks](https://www.coursera.org/course/comnetworks)

If you're looking for projects to play around with check out quagga and the
community version of vyatta.
[http://www.nongnu.org/quagga/](http://www.nongnu.org/quagga/)
[http://www.vyatta.org/](http://www.vyatta.org/)

------
Dirty-flow
[http://networkengineering.stackexchange.com/](http://networkengineering.stackexchange.com/)
is still in beta phase, but it could be a good place when you face any
problems.

